# Open Island!



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello! I'm opening my island to anyone who wants to visit. I have Nooks and Abel Sisters open! You are free to shop, fish, and get fruit! Please share the fruit and don't shake every tree! 

Please also be curdious and please don't run over my flowers, for I worked on them and spent a lot of bells.

Note that I might be afk for awhile so please don't mind me if I'm not replying. Also note that if the session ends/disconnection I'm very sorry.

(This is optional) I'm looking for fruit! We could exchange. I only have apples and cherries, so anything would help!

(New) CODE: Sorry! I'm closed down for tonight!


----------



## Hayley4394 (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you! I'll stop by to check out your shops!


----------



## cicely (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Bunnybea (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit and shop


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi! 

Do you mind if I pop over? I can bring oranges and peaches to trade for some cherries and apples? c:


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you mind if I pop over? I can bring oranges and peaches to trade for some cherries and apples? c:



That sounds great! I don't have many apples, since I've only planted one tree. So could I have 3 oranges? The amount of peaches is fine since I have many cherries.


----------



## stelare (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to visit and bring along some peaches and pears


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

stelare said:


> I'd love to visit and bring along some peaches and pears



Sounds great!


----------



## stelare (Mar 28, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Sounds great!



Collecting some and then I'll be on my way over!


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

Seems like there was a disconnection! Sorry. Making a new code now!


----------



## stelare (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh no, I just disconnected  And I still have the pears and peaches in my inventory. Should I come back so I can give them to you again?


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

stelare said:


> Oh no, I just disconnected  And I still have the pears and peaches in my inventory. Should I come back so I can give them to you again?



It's up to you! I'm not sure what happened. The new code is up now!


----------



## RoseNitemare (Mar 28, 2020)

I can bring some peaches over if you need them? I'd love to shop in your stores! ^^


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

RoseNitemare said:


> I can bring some peaches over if you need them? I'd love to shop in your stores! ^^



Sounds great! I've gotten some peaches from other people, so that's completely optional!


----------



## kathytran2015 (Mar 28, 2020)

Do you still need pears?


----------



## stelare (Mar 28, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> It's up to you! I'm not sure what happened. The new code is up now!



I'm on my way! I think there was a wallpaper in your Nook shop that I definitely wanted haha.


----------



## boorah (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd also like to come over and shop, I can give you some more oranges and pears!


----------



## ossie (Mar 28, 2020)

hi, can i join?!


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

I believe I have every fruit now! Thanks, youguys! And anybody is free to come over whenever!


----------



## srednivashtar (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello! I have oranges and apples, could i trade you for any other fruit please?


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

srednivashtar said:


> Hello! I have oranges and apples, could i trade you for any other fruit please?



You can have my cherries for your oranges?


----------



## srednivashtar (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you! I'm on my way!


----------



## RoseNitemare (Mar 28, 2020)

Aww disconnected  At least I got to keep some of what I bought. Had fun in your town! Thanks for having us over!


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

RoseNitemare said:


> Aww disconnected  At least I got to keep some of what I bought. Had fun in your town! Thanks for having us over!



I'm very sorry! I'll probably open up tomorrow. I wish all of our stuff would have saved! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you would like me to order anything that youguys lost let me know! I would love to send it to you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or please PM me if you want to come back for something! I won't be on anymore tonight, but maybe tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## RoseNitemare (Mar 28, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> I'm very sorry! I'll probably open up tomorrow. I wish all of our stuff would have saved!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I get my Able Sisters tomorrow, so I'm good. Thanks for the offer though! ^^


----------

